
Which new Apple product feels like the biggest rip-off? - Varcht
https://www.cnet.com/news/which-new-apple-product-feels-like-the-biggest-ripoff/
======
winuser
Easy. All of them!

Do yourself a favor, go Windows10 pc. Android phone and watch.

